# Sicherheitsfunktion Zuhaltung Ansteuerung



## lenovo (16 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine aktive Zuhaltung , in dem Bereich befindet sich ein Hubwerk. Das Hubwerk hat eine Absturzsicherung. Hier werden in einer definierten Position Bolzen (über Pneumatik) ausgefahren und sicherheitsgerichtet abgefragt. Sind die Bolzen ausgefahren wird die Schutztür freigegeben.

Jetzt geht es um die Absturzsicherung, bzw. um die Ansteuerung der Pneumatik für die Bolzen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Pneumatik auch sicherheitsgerichtet sein muss. 

Folgendes Szenario: Die Bolzen sind ausgefahren und die Tür wird freigegeben. Die Person befindet sich unter dem Hubwerk, jetzt werden die Bolzen aufgrund von einem Defekt z.B. am Ventil (Standart Ventil, Spannungsversorgung wird sicherheitsgerichtet abgeschaltet). 

In meinen Augen muss hier auch die Pneumatische Ansteuerung der Bolzen auch sicherheitsgerichtet abgeschaltet werden.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Tommi (16 August 2021)

Hallo,

gibt es auch noch eine Bremse am Hubmotor?

Die Ansteuerung des Absteckzylinders (also dessen Ventiles) sollte sicherheitsgerichtet sein.
Beim Ventil selbst solltest Du ein Impulsventil nehmen, oder es so schalten, daß der Bolzen
ohne Spannung ausgefahren ist.
Beim Ventil kannst Du unter bestimmten Bedingungen einen Fehlerausschluss machen, daß es
sich ohne Ansteuerung bewegt.
Und wenn die sichere Bolzenabfrage weggeht, kannst Du noch warnen, wenn Du gleichzeitig noch eine Bremse hast.


----------



## lenovo (16 August 2021)

Hallo vielen Dank für deine Antwort,

Ja Hubwerk hat auch eine Bremse am Hubmotor. Die Pneumatik ist so geschaltet das ohne Spannung, keine Bewegung stattfinden kann. 

Wenn ich die Spannungsversorgung des Ventils sicherheitsgerichtet wegschalte, kann trotz Ansteuerung des Ventils keine Bewegung stattfinden, da die Spannung ja weggeschaltet ist (sprich dein genannter Fehlerausschluss) richtig?

Danke für deine Hilfe !!


----------



## Tommi (16 August 2021)

Ja, so sehe ich das.

Hier der Passus über den Fehlerausschluss aus der 13849-2


----------



## Elektriko (16 August 2021)

Wenn man ein Fehlerausschluss macht, kann man ein PLd oder PLe bekommen? 
Ist nicht ein bisschen gefährlich?
Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (16 August 2021)

Welchen SIL/PL brauchst du eigentlich?


----------



## lenovo (17 August 2021)

Hallo , 

es ist ein PLd erforderlich, für die Abschaltung der Spannung erreiche ich ein Pld, wenn ich jetzt die Standart-Ventile mit rein nehme, hab ich für den Abschaltpfad max. einen PLc, dann müsste hier ein Sicherheitsventil eingesetzt werden. (wäre auch kein Problem)

Am Ende möchte ich es vernünftig machen, ohne unnötige Bauteile einzusetzen


----------



## Elektriko (17 August 2021)

Ich würde ein Sicherheitsventil nehmen


----------



## s_kraut (17 August 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe:
das Hubwerk hat eine (geeignete, ausreichend mit Reserve dimensionierte?) Bremse als Sicherheitseinrichtung.
Zusätzlich gibt es Sperrbolzen, die aktiv ausgefahren werden sollen zum Rasten? Warum macht ihr es nicht so dass die Bolzen automatisch (Federkraft o.ä.) ausfahren und aktiv eingefahren werden müssen?
Wenn man eine Sicherheitsfunktion aufbauen will, deren sicherer Zustand AKTIV ist, hat man erfahrungsgemäß immer viel höheren Aufwand. Was ist z.B. wenn der Druckluftschlauch undicht ist oder der Kompressor ausfällt?


----------



## Elektriko (17 August 2021)

Ich habe verstanden, dass in der Rest Position den Bolzen sicher ist.
Und  2 Kanäle (1-Bremse, 2- ein Standard Ventil)?


----------



## lenovo (17 August 2021)

Also das Hubwerk hat eine Haltebremse , diese wird sicherheitsgerichtet beschaltet, für diese "Absturzsicherung" erreiche ich mit Kennwerten der Bremse und der Ansteuerung einen PLc.
Die Risikobeurteilung hat ergeben, dass ein PL-d erforderlich ist .

Daher wird das Hubwerk bei Anforderung in eine Position gefahren, hier werden die Bolzen ausgefahren und mit einem Sicherheitsschalter abgefragt. Befinden sich die Bolzen auf dem sicheren Schalter, wird der Magnet der Zuhaltung freigegeben. Das Hubwerk wird jetzt über die Bremse und über die Bolzen gehalten.

Mit der Federkfraft die Bolzen verfahren ist eine gute Idee, werde in der mechanischen Abteilung nachfragen, wieso das nicht so umgesetzt wird

Danke !!


----------



## s_kraut (17 August 2021)

lenovo schrieb:


> Also das Hubwerk hat eine Haltebremse , diese wird sicherheitsgerichtet beschaltet, für diese "Absturzsicherung" erreiche ich mit Kennwerten der Bremse und der Ansteuerung einen PLc.
> Die Risikobeurteilung hat ergeben, dass ein PL-d erforderlich ist .
> 
> Daher wird das Hubwerk bei Anforderung in eine Position gefahren, hier werden die Bolzen ausgefahren und mit einem Sicherheitsschalter abgefragt. Befinden sich die Bolzen auf dem sicheren Schalter, wird der Magnet der Zuhaltung freigegeben. Das Hubwerk wird jetzt über die Bremse und über die Bolzen gehalten.
> ...


Frag nicht warum es nicht so umgesetzt wird, sondern sag, dass es so umgesetzt werden sollte weil du sonst einen Kopfstand machen musst um dein PLr abzudecken..


----------



## Elektriko (17 August 2021)

lenovo schrieb:


> Die Pneumatik ist so geschaltet das ohne Spannung, keine Bewegung stattfinden kann.


Hier spricht du nicht über die Federkraft?


----------



## stevenn (30 August 2021)

erster Pfad Haltebremse.
zweiter Pfad Bolzen.
Versagt die Haltebremse, hast du noch die Bolzen.
Versagen die Bolzen (die auch in Position überwacht werden) hast du noch die Haltebremse.
Beide Einrichtungen wären für sich ausreichend dimensioniert.
Ich denke hierfür solltest du einen PL d erreichen. Werte kenne ich ja nicht.

wie wäre es wenn du die Überwachung der Bolzen in das System einbindest?
also 
erster Pfad Haltebremse
zweiter Pfad Überwachung der Bolzen?
dann könnte dir die Ansteuerung der Bolzen egal sein, und ein Versagen einer dieser Pfade führt nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion.
CCF natürlich berücksichtigen.
Wenn vom Prozess her nichts dagegen spricht, würde ich aber sowieso -> keine Spannung -> Bolzen ausgefahren machen


----------



## Plan_B (30 August 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> Wenn vom Prozess her nichts dagegen spricht, würde ich aber sowieso -> keine Spannung -> Bolzen ausgefahren machen


oder keine Druckluft. Also Federkraft noch zusätzlich.


----------

